# aktuelle 3D Brillen -welche sind gut oder lohnen die sich nicht???



## jayson (28. Januar 2009)

hi

ich war schon immer von diesen 3D brillen begeistert. damals im urlaub in london habe ich mal mit so einem teil gezockt und war echt begeistert...

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob einer von euch eine 3D Brille besitzt und wie ihr sie findet bzw. was ihr davon haltet...

ich bin für kaufvorschläge offen!!

thanks..


----------



## klefreak (28. Januar 2009)

ich hatte zu GF2 zeiten ne ELSA REVELATOR GF2Ultra mit passender Shutterbrille und dazu nen 19"er CRT der acuh in hohen auflösungen die 120Hz schaffte.
das Spielerlebnis war naja --> zielen war schwierig aber Black&White war total genial zu spielen

ich denke mal dass sich die Technik schon verbessert haben sollte, aber bei egoshootern wird man da eher nicht glücklich außerdem brauchst du einen passenden Monitor !!

100Hz Technologie oder aber die gute alte Röhre !! (und dort auch einen eher besseren der die Wiederholfrequenzen auch in hohen Auflösungen schafft)


ich hoffe, das dir damit geholfen ist

mfg Klemens


ps: nach längerem spielen hatte man damals kopfweh (lag aber eher an den 60hz pro Auge welche für einen CRT monitor zu wenig waren, bei TFT's flacktert das ja Technikbedingt nicht auch wenn die Hz niedrig sind)

pps: alle deine freunde brauchen beim zuschauen auch ne passende Brille !!! 


das hatte ich (aber infrarot version)
http://www.stereo3d.com/revelator.htm


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2009)

hier noch rel neu, is auch in der neuesten PCgames: NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision: 3D Welten dank Sonnenbrille » neuerdings.com

3D Vision


keine ahnung, wie gut die is, hat aber auch nachteile, wie Zb dass man nen TFT mit 120Hh braucht.


----------



## jayson (28. Januar 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> ich hatte zu GF2 zeiten ne ELSA REVELATOR GF2Ultra mit passender Shutterbrille und dazu nen 19"er CRT der acuh in hohen auflösungen die 120Hz schaffte.
> das Spielerlebnis war naja --> zielen war schwierig aber Black&White war total genial zu spielen



danke für die ausführliche beschreibung.. so genau wusste ich nämlich nicht bescheid...

dann müssen meine freunde halt so auf den monitor gucken, ich will ja den spielspaß haben...  



Herbboy schrieb:


> hier noch rel neu, is auch in der neuesten PCgames: NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision: 3D Welten dank Sonnenbrille » neuerdings.com
> 
> 3D Vision



das sieht doch recht vielversprechend aus.... zumindest das prinzip scheint recht einfach und doch wirkungsvoll zu funktionieren... na mal schauen was die ersten tests sagen... 
aber ich bin nach wie vor von diesen teilen faziniert...


----------



## klefreak (29. Januar 2009)

jayson schrieb:


> danke für die ausführliche beschreibung.. so genau wusste ich nämlich nicht bescheid...
> 
> dann müssen meine freunde halt so auf den monitor gucken, ich will ja den spielspaß haben...
> 
> ...




also ich fand es damals faszinierend, wenngleich du dafür einen sehr guten MONITOR brauchst !!
--> ich würde aber nicht zu viel Geld in die Technik investieren

mfg Klemens

ps: deine Freunde werden halt ohne brille nur ein verschwommenes Bild sehen


----------



## jayson (29. Januar 2009)

man könnte aber ein zweites bild zum fernseher schicken, oder wird es dann dort auch verschwommen angezeigt...

ich warte mal die tests der neuen 3d-brille von geforce ab!!! Ansonsten würde ich mich derzeit wohl lieber keine 3D Brille kaufen...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2009)

ein zweites bild zum TV? das bringt nix. es geht darum, dass auf dem TFT abwechseld  das bild für das rechte und das für das linke auge gezeigt werden muss, damit es funktioniert, und damit es wiederum auch ein "sanftes" bild ergibt, müssen es eben 120Hz sein und nicht nur 60. sonst hättest du "pro auge" nur 30 bilder pro sekunde.


----------



## jayson (30. Januar 2009)

das war auch garnicht die frage, sondern funktioniert es über den pc-monitor mit der 3d brille zu zocken und trotzdem noch ein zweites bild an den tft fernseher zuschicken auf dem das bild normal erscheint??


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2009)

ach so... keine ahnung... ich vermute eher nicht, da würde dann wohl alle 120 bilder ankommen, weiß nicht, ob das dann noch brauchbar und ansehlich is ^^


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal dass es theoretisch funktionieren würde, wenn es eine Einstellung gäbe, in der man zb nur die Bilder für das Linke Auge auf einen eigenen Monitor Clonen könnte, solch eine Funktion müsste aber vom Treiber unterstützt werden --> kommendes erwünschtes Featur für die Treiberentwickler 

mfg Klemens


----------



## jayson (30. Januar 2009)

ja das wäre doch mal eine treibererweiterung... 
so ohne weiteres wird es sicherlich auch nicht funktionieren, dass habe ich mir auch schon gedacht... eventuell, wenn man zwei seperate bildschirme verwendet, die aber nicht im clone- modus laufen, könnte es noch klappen.. ansonsten hätte ich auch keine idee mehr...

aber wenn es halt nicht geht, dann sehen meine kumpels nur ein verschwommenes bild bzw. klares bild wenn sie zocken...


----------

